# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Gouldian Sex Life

## pantazo

Δείτε ένα ενδιαφέρον video σχετικά με την επιλογή συντρόφου στα gouldians.

http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/2589683.htm 

Αντώνης

----------

